

 Google loses one billion dollars per year to fraudulent ad clicks - davidw
http://www.cbc.ca/news/story/2007/03/02/tech-googleclickfraud-20070302.html

======
binnymathews
CPA (Cost Per Action) advertising is the a good solution to address this $1
Billion loss. Google just launched a beta of their CPA platform.

